# Finance and Market Trackers?



## The Barbarian Investor (3 February 2005)

Hi all,

i was having a look at the Yahoo finance site and Just wondering if anyone uses Screening programs such as the Yahoo-Finance and market traker or similair?

I see with these programs you can screen the markets with real time data for 
Highest Volume
largest sales revenue
strong growth
bottom fishing
large,growing and cheap stocks


does anyone utilise these programs or something similair ?

any thoughts?


----------

